# Peter Martyr Vermigli on the atonement and the covenant



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 30, 2020)

In this [fallen] condition the holy Scriptures help us, teaching that the heavenly Father is at peace with humankind by no other means than by the sacrifice of his only begotten Son. Through this sacrifice God has made an everlasting covenant with his people, has forgiven our sins, has adopted those who believe as his children, has committed them to his first begotten Son for salvation, and had incorporated them and made them heirs of his heavenly kingdom.

For the reference, see Peter Martyr Vermigli on the atonement and the covenant.


----------

